# Motorized Raleigh?



## scrubbinrims (Nov 22, 2013)

The bike was at a PA auction this week, outside of my range of expertise and driving distance I am comfortable with, but I do like it.
Was I a bonehead for laying off it (having some remorse)?
Never knew Raleigh built a balloon tire bike like this, pretty cool.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2013)

That is a huge tank!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 22, 2013)

It's a moped!  Pretty cool.
http://www.mopedarmy.com/photos/brand/69/


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Dec 2, 2013)

Cool Moped!  That could terrorize a neighborhood!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw one of those @ copake several years ago.  The guy wanted $300 for it and sold quickly. I think Vince's yard art scooter is way cooler.  Wing-your-heel would probably be a good person to ask about this one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2013)

*redemption*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Raleig...8825f0bb&item=221327519931&pt=Scooters_Mopeds


----------

